# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > Laravel Framework >  این اررو کچلم کردهAccess denied for user 'homestead'@'localhost' (using password: YES)

## kazemimorteza

*PDOException in Connector.php line 47:                             SQLSTATE[HY000] [1045] Access denied for user 'homestead'@'localhost' (using password: YES)*

config>>database

'mysql' => [
            'driver'    => 'mysql',
            'host'      => env('DB_HOST', '127.0.0.1'),
            'database'  => env('DB_DATABASE', 'laravel-xx'),
            'username'  => env('DB_USERNAME', 'root'),
            'password'  => env('DB_PASSWORD', ''),
            'charset'   => 'utf8',
            'collation' => 'utf8_unicode_ci',
            'prefix'    => '',
            'strict'    => false,
        ]



.env


APP_ENV=local
APP_DEBUG=true
APP_KEY=gufvKHXSl5yDTkzvcNlEurxYTrztYZqc

DB_HOST=127.0.0.1
DB_DATABASE=laravel-xx
DB_USERNAME=root
DB_PASSWORD=

CACHE_DRIVER=file
SESSION_DRIVER=file
QUEUE_DRIVER=sync

MAIL_DRIVER=smtp
MAIL_HOST=mailtrap.io
MAIL_PORT=2525
MAIL_USERNAME=null
MAIL_PASSWORD=null





کل صفحه اررور: 


 in /opt/lampp/htdocs/larave-xx/vendor/laravel/framework/src/Illuminate/Database/Connectors/Connector.php line 47at PDO->__construct('mysql:host=localhost;dbname=homestea  d', 'homestead', 'secret', _array_('0', '2', '0', _false_, '0')) in Connector.php line 47at Connector->createConnection('mysql:host=localhost;dbname=hom  estead', _array_('driver'  => 'mysql', 'host' => 'localhost', 'database' => 'homestead',  'username' => 'homestead', 'password' => 'secret', 'charset' =>  'utf8', 'collation' => 'utf8_unicode_ci', 'prefix' => '',  'strict' => _false_, 'name' => 'mysql'), _array_('0', '2', '0', _false_, '0')) in MySqlConnector.php line 20

----------


## rahahost

سلام .

خطا مشخصا میگه نمیتونم به دیتابیس وصل بشم و مواردی که باید چک کنید :

- نام کاربری و رمز عبور که ست کردید رو چک کنید و مطمئن بشین که درست وارد کردید .

بعد مطمئن شو که mysql در حالت اجرا هست و اینکه پورت پیشفرض ( 3306 ) ست شده یا نه ؟!
بجای 127.0.0.1 از کلمه localhost استفاده کن ببین مشکلت حل میشه یا نه 

اگه دیدی بازم نشد ، اسم دیتابیس رو بدون - استفاده کن ( یعنی یه دیتابیس دیگه بساز که از - استفاده نشده باشه )

----------


## shahabi68

همان طور که دوستمون گفتن اسم دیتابیس رو بدون - بساز.احتمالا درست میشه

----------

